# How long for rai to work?



## bubuka

Hi.

My father took a small dose 11.5 millicurie (if I'm not mistaken) for hyperthyroidism about a month and a half ago. He stopped taking the medicine. Now the doctor says that he needs to start taking medicine again becauses his tests show that rai has not started working yet. How long does rai usually take to kick in? And isn't it better to just take another dose of iodine instead of starting on the pills again?
Please advise.

Thanks!
Kate.


----------



## Andros

bubuka said:


> Hi.
> 
> My father took a small dose 11.5 millicurie (if I'm not mistaken) for hyperthyroidism about a month and a half ago. He stopped taking the medicine. Now the doctor says that he needs to start taking medicine again becauses his tests show that rai has not started working yet. How long does rai usually take to kick in? And isn't it better to just take another dose of iodine instead of starting on the pills again?
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kate.


Hi, Kate!! Well; this just depends. Many of us have had more that one RAI. I personally had to have 3.

Your father's age is a factor also and you might want to consider urging him to get a second opinion. Although, I will say that 6 weeks may not be enough time to "really" assess the situation.

Now a days; I recommend surgery for more than one reason. I wish I would have had that option.

How old is your dad, what antithyroid is he on and how much? Is he on a beta blocker?


----------



## bubuka

Hi! Thanks for your reply!
My father is 76. He was on methimazole and it had some side effects, which he did not like. Right now he is feeling fine, so my thinking is that there is no need to get back to methimazole, but just wait until rai starts working or get a second dose of iodine if needed. 
It would just be helpful to know the timeframe in which rai usually works.


----------



## Andros

bubuka said:


> Hi! Thanks for your reply!
> My father is 76. He was on methimazole and it had some side effects, which he did not like. Right now he is feeling fine, so my thinking is that there is no need to get back to methimazole, but just wait until rai starts working or get a second dose of iodine if needed.
> It would just be helpful to know the timeframe in which rai usually works.


It varies from individual to individual and also the amount of the dose and how advanced the hyper was to begin with.

When will your dad go in for his next check*up? Given his age, his doc should want to monitor this closely and at a certain point in time, your dad will probably go hypo and need thyroxine replacement.


----------



## fuzzy

mine took 2 months to work, i had to start medication again after rai


----------

